# Sincelo em Mirandela - 26 Dezembro 2008



## Fil (1 Jan 2009 às 23:48)

Fotos do sincelo que ocorreu em Mirandela durante o período de natal, estas são do dia 26 de Filipe Carcau:


----------



## Dan (1 Jan 2009 às 23:54)

Muito bonitas estas imagens de sincelo.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2009 às 23:55)

Excelentes fotos! 

Impressionante

Portugal de vez em quando é uma caixinha de surpresas


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2009 às 23:56)

Fantásticas 
De uma intensidade brutal. Depois de tantos dias sob nevoeiro e temperaturas negativas o resultado é... uma paisagem soberba.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Excelentes fotografias, parabéns !


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2009 às 00:25)

Excelentes registos, desses dias em que Mirandela esteve Mergulhada no _Paraíso_!


----------



## MSantos (2 Jan 2009 às 01:34)

Muito bonito


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (2 Jan 2009 às 02:02)

aLgo de extraordinario... xD adora ter la estado ...


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Jan 2009 às 03:32)

Boas fotos! e apesar de estar na cama cheio de cobertores fiquei com frio só de ver as fotos


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2009 às 16:49)

Eu continuo com a  minha opinião pessoal que o sincelo é mais bonito que a neve  

MAs é claro que adoro ambos!


Fotos soberbas!


----------



## AnDré (4 Jan 2009 às 02:11)

A espessura é tanta que nas folhas até parece algodão fofinho.

As fotos estão espectaculares.

Mas com tanta humidade e tanto frio, já se adivinhava algo assim, formidável.


----------



## Iceberg (4 Jan 2009 às 17:17)

Tive a felicidade de passar naqueles locais no dia 24/12 (em deslocação para o Planalto Mirandês) e de facto, a realidade superava até aquelas fotos (que estão execelentes)! 

Em poucos Kms, viajando pelo IP4, passava-se de um sol esplêndido e temperaturas de 6º/7º/8º para um nevoeiro cerrado e uma paisagem branca com temperatura (na zona de Mirandela) de -4º.

O mesmo aconteceu nas partes mais baixas da zona de Murça e no vale da Vilariça.

Tudo absolutamente branco !


----------



## Sirilo (4 Jan 2009 às 18:17)

Muito bonitas as fotos!!!


----------



## Brigantia (4 Jan 2009 às 23:47)

O sincelo no seu melhorGrandes registos.


----------



## Brigantia (5 Jan 2009 às 22:37)

> Os habitantes de Mirandela estiveram seis dias sem sol. O cenário condizia com a época natalícia e levou centenas a apreciarem a bela paisagem.
> Cerca de 900 pessoas de cinco aldeias do concelho de Mirandela passaram o Natal sem electricidade. As populações de Abreiro, Milhais, Avidagos, Palorca e Vila Boa estiveram sem energia eléctrica cerca de 21 horas (das 19 horas do dia 25 de Dezembro e as 16 horas do dia seguinte) devido “ao peso do gelo que partiu vários fios de electricidade”, avançou fonte da EDP Distribuição. Ao final da manhã do dia 26, a população de Abreiro também ficou sem telefones, igualmente devido à forte concentração de gelo, fruto de seis dias sem ver o sol. “Desde sábado que só temos nevoeiro e geada com temperaturas muito baixas”, contou, ao Mensageiro, Maria Idalina Lima, habitante de Abreiro, desgostosa pelo facto de poucos quilómetros mais adiante o sol ter sido uma constante nos últimos dias. A EDP teve várias equipas no terreno a reparar os fios e os vários postes de transformação afectados, resolvendo a situação às quatro da tarde de sexta-feira, altura em que também ficou solucionada a avaria nos telefones. Maria Idalina Lima revela ainda que, devido ao corte de electricidade, uma padaria e um lagar de azeite estiveram encerrados e os mais idosos, que apenas têm aquecedores eléctricos, “tiveram que se deslocar para habitações de familiares com lareira para não apanharem frio”, conta. Entretanto, algumas horas depois, as aldeias de Abreiro e Milhais voltaram a ficar sem electricidade até às 17.00 horas de sábado, 27 de Dezembro, recorrendo a EDP a geradores para alimentar as casas das duas aldeias do concelho de Mirandela, enquanto procediam aos trabalhos de reparação de vários fios de electricidade que caíram devido à quantidade de gelo que se acumulou, após seis dias consecutivos de geadas. O presidente da junta de freguesia de Abreiro, José Viriato, revelou que as equipas da EDP estavam a ter dificuldades em reparar as linhas afectadas pelo gelo, por isso a empresa recorreu a geradores para alimentar os cerca de 300 habitantes das aldeias de Abreiro e Milhais.
> 
> Paisagem deslumbrante
> Durante seis dias consecutivos, os habitantes de Mirandela não viram o sol. Geadas e nevoeiro marcaram presença desde o dia 21 até 26 de Dezembro e transformaram a paisagem num manto branco, ao contrário do que aconteceu em localidades limítrofes dos concelhos de Vila Flor e Macedo de Cavaleiros, onde, diariamente, os habitantes acordavam com sol radiante. A este fenómeno dá-se o nome de Sincelo, ou Sanceno que acontece em situações de neblina aliado a uma temperatura abaixo dos 0ºC, que resulta do congelamento das gotas de água em suspensão, produzindo o mesmo efeito que uma nevada, bem como a criação de cristais de gelo.


Copyright © Mensageiro Notícias


----------



## actioman (6 Jan 2009 às 09:58)

Fotografias de um mundo mágico, sem dúvida alguma 

Que cenário idílico para uma quadra natalícia! Claro no reverso da medalha estiveram essas cerca de 900 pessoas sem electricidade, como referia a notícia .

Nunca presenciei este fenómeno ao vivo, mas ainda me há-de surgir a oportunidade um dia .


----------



## Norther (29 Nov 2011 às 20:52)

grandes imagens, brutal


----------

